# MSI HD 6850 problem



## rwss3583 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi, I recently flashed my MSI HD 6850 with winflash, the flash failed (the OS locked up) 

I have done numerous flashes on many cards and have never had an issue before, however  once I rebooted I get a bsod every time unless I uninstall the drivers. 

So I made a boot disk and tried atiflash instead, however I keep getting the Error 0FL01 
message. I have tried all the switches I could think of. 

So basically is this card just bricked or does anyone have any suggestions?

Cheers, Ryan


----------



## Alwyn (Apr 16, 2011)

this might help to pint you in the right direction

http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/vidcard/152


----------

